# Which Line ???



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Went to Bass Pro yesterday intending to get some line, Power Pro wasn't any cheaper than I can get it locally and there were so many others, some cheaper and some more expensive, very confusing. P line has about a jillion types it seems, anyone have any recommendations ?? I fish around the rocks a lot and mostly for hybrids. Something that is tough but still soft enough for long casts would be great.
Cady


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't know what it's worth, but I use the Bass Pro Excel line from my flippin rod down to my spinning outfits. Used to be strictly Stren, with this Excel I can't tell the difference and with the cost savings I'm not losing any fish either. Tightlines.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Try Vicious Flourocarbon. I use 17-20# test when channel catfishing and it workd great. Very abrasion resistent around the rocks.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

If you are fishing around the rocks you want a tough mono or flourocarbon line. Nothing will cost you a fish faster in the rocks than a braid. For shock absorbtion, abrasion resistance, and overall strength I would go with the P-line. If you don't have the money don't worry about the superlines! I have been catching thousands of fish big and small over the years on just Trilene XL. It is very limp and seems to hold up to quite a bit of abuse. Once I get the money I am going to try Berkley's new Flourocarbon the Tournament strength. I have heard nothing but good things about it and I want it because of its near zero visibility to fish. Remember when fishing for Wipers there is the possibility of a Striper. Both fish fight tenaciously and you don't want to spool up with too heavy of a line. Reasons being that you do not want to get spooled or end up with a broken rod and no fish either way. I will spool up with a lighter line 8-12lb test on a high capacity reel. This will allow you longer casts and plenty of line to play them out on.


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

Trylene XT


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

miyot said:


> Trylene XT


too wiry. You need a can of blakemore's reel and line magic for it.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Bagley's Silver Thread AN40 is great. I have been using this line since it came out in the 80's. I can't say enough. It has a smaller diameter than mono, better abrasion resistance, low memory. The best part is if you use 8lb you can go with 6lb silver thread. It's just that much stronger of a line. I have used spools of this line for two action packed seasons in a row without respooling. I know these are pretty unbeleivable claims but I would challenge anyone to first give it a try. It's even less expensive at $4.99 for a filler spool. Oh, and by the way; I don't own stock in the company.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

p line cx is by far the best. i bass fish all the time(when the weather is good).try 10 lbs 4 spinning and 15 lbs or bigger 4 baitcasting.trust me ive tried they all.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I fished a lot of streams out west landing 30lb fish on 12lb maxima ultragreen. I have switched to suffix this year and it is holding up well so far and it's priced right.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies so far, keep them coming. I used some power pro for the first time last year and I liked the feel I got with it. I also used some p line but I cant even remember which type there are so many of them.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

The One said:


> I fished a lot of streams out west landing 30lb fish on 12lb maxima ultragreen. I have switched to suffix this year and it is holding up well so far and it's priced right.


Beware of suffix!!!!! I wanted to try it last year and I did. I ended up losing a couple of nice fish on it last year. The line would break right at the knot. I thought it was just me but my buddies were having the same issue. I fish over 100 days a year so I had time to put it to the test. Never again I can assure you of that!


----------



## majikarp (Mar 14, 2006)

i agree about the suffix have not tried the braid but both the red and blue packaged ones broke at the knot


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll keep an eye on the knots. I use either the palomar or trilene knot and haven't had any break-offs yet. I was using 6lb with a barrel swivel and 6lb fluoroleader for steelhead.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

I second Bass Pro Excel!!! Very good mono for the money. I actually pulled 2 spools of power pro off last night and strung with excel becasue of the rock issue.
I actually use cajun line sometimes when fishing in shallow or murky water.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Probably gonna try the P line cdx but I relly like the feel of the power pro. You can really find some good prices online.


----------



## binkfox77 (Jan 8, 2006)

i will agree bass pro excel is a great line it has done me justice over the years.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Berkley Big Game...I am surprised no one mentioned it. I have not lost a fish due to line breakage after I switched to it 10+ years ago. Very abraision resistance with high impact strength. The only draw back to them especially in the higher test strength is that the line tends to have some memory but if you are using a baitcaster, it is not really an issue. I have used up to 15 lbs test on 2500 and 3000 series spinning reels without any issues either.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Call me old school, but plain old Lo-Vis Green Stren has worked for me for years.

I simply raise or lower the test strength to fit my needs.

4 to 6 lb for Ultra-light.
8 to 10 for smallies and walleyes
14 to 17 for river cats and big northerns


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

bass pro excell thats all i've used in yrs.
i have had 4lb# bend the hook on 1/16oz jig head many times.
i use mostly 4lb an 6lb# line 99% of the time.

EXCELL 4 ME PLEASE
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

Cady you hit it on the nail head P line in lighter test is the best product i have ever had on my reels only exception would be trileen xt 4lb i use it for rock bass fo the extra abrasion resistance


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

For you guys talking about bass pro excel do you mean the mono or the braid??


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

I have been using the red package of suffix mono. and I love it. I have never snapped the line or lost a fish on it. I use also of 6 lb test on my ultra lights and 12 lb on heavier spinning outfits. I was really suprised how well it held up I have pulled up huge braches when entangled in the and fought fish through very thick weeds and never had my line break. I only like the red package though. The braid on the other hand I tried last year and it snapped all the time I hate the braid. I also use the good old trilene xl you cant go wrong there. I started using fluoocarbon last year and love it. I use the berkely vanish and have had nothing but good things to say. I wish I could afford to spool up some of there tournament fluorocarbon its supposed to be amazing stuff and got one of the highest ratings. I use the fluorocarbon on alot of my baitcasters and a few spinning outfits. As far as braid I have been using the spiderwire but am trying the power pro. I have heard good things about it from my cousin and others plus its cheaper. The pline is supposed to be good to but I have never used it. I am trying there fluorocarbon line out this year for the first time.


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

Bass Pro Excel Mono. I'm sure their braid is just as good. Tightlines.


----------



## EachHit71 (Dec 12, 2007)

Believe it or not I have found that Cabelas has a Pre Series mono that works great. I fish mostly from shore at Lake Erie for walleye, and at Pikes Island. I use the 6# test and have caught some 8-9# walleye with now break offs. I also bounce off of plenty of rocks. For 2400 yards its only $6.99


----------



## EachHit71 (Dec 12, 2007)

P.S. My buddy uses the same Cabelas Pro Series 6# test and brought in a 20# Carp he tail hooked the other night at 72nd Lake Erie from shore. I would have posted the pic, but its too dark.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

eachhit at that price it is hard not to try it!!


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

EachHit71 said:


> P.S. My buddy uses the same Cabelas Pro Series 6# test and brought in a 20# Carp he tail hooked the other night at 72nd Lake Erie from shore. I would have posted the pic, but its too dark.


i wanna get out down there soooooo bad...is the little horse shoe open? and were there tons of shad?


----------

